# Best commentator team - Kirby/Lloyd or Liggett/Sherwen?



## mxhdroom (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm curious to know whom you prefer? I'm partial to the Kirby/Lloyd pairing myself - they seem more relaxed, exact, and Dan brings recent pro peloton experience with him. 

Gary


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

After so many years of Liggett and Sherwen, I'm finding it hard to listen to them any more. The love-fest over Sir Bradley Wiggins at the ToC was just too much. I'll get over that for the 3 weeks of the TDF though.

My vote is for David Harmon and Sean Kelly on Eurosport. Harmon will probably grate more over time, but he does say what he thinks and doesn't fawn over the riders unnecessarily. He also gets pretty excited some times.

Kirby and Lloyd are on BEIN, right? I've not checked that out yet.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I also like the Belgium commentators - the best thing is that they're speaking Flemish and the only part I understand are the rider and team names. That's all you need really.


----------



## mxhdroom (Apr 19, 2013)

ukbloke said:


> Kirby and Lloyd are on BEIN, right? I've not checked that out yet.


I get these two on Sportsnet in Canada. 

I haven't heard Harmon and Kelly, but Sean must be entertaining. 

Gary


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

For a number of the Spring Classics we got the Eurosport duo of Richard Hatch and Magnus Backstedt- that was pretty fantastic!!
I do like Kirby/Lloyd, but Hatch/Backstedt are better IMO.
Liggett/Sherwen? Great in their day... but their day has CLEARLY passed.

I find the color commentator/ex-Pro racer combination somewhat amusing. Not that it's wrong- quite the opposite. It's just that it seems so de rigeur.
Hatch/Backstedt
Kirby/Lloyd
Liggett/Sherwen
Schlanger/Gogulski


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Toss up between Kirby/Lloyd and Harmon/Kelly. 
Kelly doesn't say much but sometimes he has really great insights or anecdotes.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

RAI Sport: commentary by Francesco Pancani e Silvio Martinella, with Andrea De Luca on the motorbike.
Rai Sport - Giro d'Italia 2014: News, video e diretta sulla corsa rosa


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Lord. Anyone but Liggett and Sherwin. Or Schlanger.

That being said I'll take Kirby anyday


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Classic Carlton Kirby commentary ... start at about 6:30.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Out of those two teams - Liggett/Sherwen.

Which surprises me as I have also been frustrated with the Lance-mania back then and now the idolation of Wiggo, Froomie and Sky in general.

I just find them easier to understand - sometimes the other two get lost in a very English exchange of understatement and I find myself losing the thread of the conversation - "Huh, what did they just say?" has become a more common experience for me during this Giro. 

That said, I think both teams do a good job in the final Km.

Looking further, I find myself agreeing with this:

"Hatch/Backstedt are better IMO." RRRoubaix


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

ukbloke said:


> Classic Carlton Kirby commentary ... start at about 6:30.


i think i recall kirby admitting to having man-crush on keisse, but that confirms it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Out of those two teams - Liggett/Sherwen.
> 
> Which surprises me as I have also been frustrated with the Lance-mania back then and now the idolation of Wiggo, Froomie and Sky in general.
> 
> ...


Rob Hatch puts me to sleep. Seriously. He has little meaningful to add, and has absolutely zero to say about any of the sites/towns the race passes through. At least beyond the 3-line blurbs that the host broadcasters randomly throw up.

FWIW, IIRC I read somewhere that Danny Lloyd is no longer commentating (at least with Eurosport).


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I love Kirby and Lloyd. Really, any of the Eurosport teams are far better than Liggett and Sherwen. 

What i love about Kirby and lloyd is that they seem comfortable with each other, like two mates sitting in their living room talking about the race. Their conversation can go off on many tangents other than just the race, but they're always interesting, and let you know what's going on as well. Whereas Ligett's and Sherwen's commentary during the recent TOC consisted solely of their tried and true same old cliches and pet lines. 

One of the best examples of Kirby and Lloyd from the Giro recently. Riders are lining up along a hedgerow to take a comfort break:

Kirby: If you're wondering what those men are doing along the side of the road, it's what men _do_ along the side of the road.....
Lloyd:.......in a bike race
Kirby: Or on a regular Friday night after you've had a skinful and it has to go somewhere. 

And then when the helicopter was zooming in on a couple of women laying topless on the beach, Kirby says: "hello ladies. Apparently it's a bit colder temperatures out than we had assumed".

They're just fun to listen to.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I totally hate Kirby and Lloyd. They blither on relentlessly, pleasantly chit-chatting about stuff that has little relevance to what's currently happening in the stage. It's almost as if they consider the race a distraction. 

As luck would have it, I happened to catch a bit of the Tour of Belgium last night after I watched a tape of the Giro. Tour of Belgium commentators Hummer and Go-Go were articulate and involved. Go-Go, in particular, provided insights that made me understand far better what and why the riders were doing what they did. 

As for Ligget, Sherwin, Bobke, et. al., listening to them is like putting on a comfortable pair of shoes. I love 'em. Ligget in particular is the consummate pro.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I prefer my announcers to speak the Kings English. It just feels right.

Mericans need not apply.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mapei said:


> I totally hate Kirby and Lloyd. They blither on relentlessly, pleasantly chit-chatting about stuff that has little relevance to what's currently happening in the stage. It's almost as if they consider the race a distraction.
> 
> As luck would have it, I happened to catch a bit of the Tour of Belgium last night after I watched a tape of the Giro. Tour of Belgium commentators Hummer and Go-Go were articulate and involved. Go-Go, in particular, provided insights that made me understand far better what and why the riders were doing what they did.
> 
> As for Ligget, Sherwin, Bobke, et. al., listening to them is like putting on a comfortable pair of shoes. I love 'em. _*Ligget in particular is the consummate pro.*_


Liggett the consummate pro who can never get anyone's name right?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Marc said:


> Liggett the consummate pro who can never get anyone's name right?


I have no problem with Ligget's occasional (okay, more than occasional) slips of the tongue. They all have slips of the tongue. What Ligget does so well is to articulate the situation and bring it to dramatic, engaging life. Think of Ligget like the classical musician who may miss a note or two, but who understands and conveys the intellectual and emotional content that lies beneath the written notes.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

See, I don't see it. There have been lots of instances where Phil or Paul are engaging in one of their patented and over-used race descriptions, and going on and on about it, and while they're rambling on, a major attack or break or whatever is going up the road right in front of them, while they go on talking about "suitcases of courage", or "calling down to the engine room" 

You can only listen to them use the same five or ten pet phrases to describe the action in a stage over and over again before it sounds like they're just phoning it in.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

Kirby/Loyd. Love Kirby's finish line commentary. Gets so in to it. 

Can't stand Ligget and Sherwin. Besides the totally predictable and way too oft repeated cliches they throw out, their Lance fanboy status from years back ruined it for me. No credibility in my opinion.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Kirby/Kelly were the best pair ever. Too bad Bein is not being streamed, have to do with Harmon/Kelly on Eurosport. Thankful for that as it is.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

superg said:


> Kirby/Kelly were the best pair ever. Too bad Bein is not being streamed, have to do with Harmon/Kelly on Eurosport. Thankful for that as it is.


I get BeIN Sports on DirecTV. (although I have to pay thru the nose to get all the sports channels).

I have heard Kirby w/ Sean Kelly and it was pretty good, but I'm happy enough w/ Kirby/Lloyd.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I find Kirby/Loyd far more interesting, as well as funny or ironic at times, than Liggett/Sherwen. They provide more useful commentary, and I love their excitement at the end of a stage. I'd like to give some appreciation for Craig Hummer and Todd Gogulski, on NBC Universal Sports. Although they are in a studio in the States, rather than at the Euro race sites, they do a fine job. They keep it entertaining and provide the most helpful explanation of the unfolding racing strategy, including the how's and why's, of all the on-air cycling commentators.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I seem to recall, about a year ago I think, Craig Hummer and Todd Gogulski were saying that Quintana "had come out of no-where" and insinuated that he could only climb hills like that if he was doping! Meanwhile, we had all seen stages in the preceeding years where Quintana went up mountains like a goat - it wasn't news. Did Hummer and Go-Go have their heads in the sand!? Never looked at that team again in the same way.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

I keep hoping Jens and Bob Roll replace Phil and Paul soon.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

ukbloke said:


> After so many years of Liggett and Sherwen, I'm finding it hard to listen to them any more. The love-fest over Sir Bradley Wiggins at the ToC was just too much. I'll get over that for the 3 weeks of the TDF though.


Concur.

I've very much enjoyed the call of Kirby and Lloyd on BeIN during the Giro. They highlight how bad Phil and Paul actually are in comparison.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

mxhdroom said:


> I'm curious to know whom you prefer? I'm partial to the Kirby/Lloyd pairing myself - they seem more relaxed, exact, and Dan brings recent pro peloton experience with him.
> 
> Gary


Kirby and Lloyd every time. P and P are a couple of muppets.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mapei said:


> I totally hate Kirby and Lloyd. They blither on relentlessly, pleasantly chit-chatting about stuff that has little relevance to what's currently happening in the stage. It's almost as if they consider the race a distraction.
> 
> As luck would have it, I happened to catch a bit of the Tour of Belgium last night after I watched a tape of the Giro. Tour of Belgium commentators Hummer and Go-Go were articulate and involved. Go-Go, in particular, provided insights that made me understand far better what and why the riders were doing what they did.
> 
> As for Ligget, Sherwin, Bobke, et. al., listening to them is like putting on a comfortable pair of shoes. I love 'em. Ligget in particular is the consummate pro.


I like Go Go, and I even like Schlanger over Hummer. Go Go and Schlanger do their homework and they can make even the smallest races seem exciting.


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

DZfan14 said:


> I like Go Go, and I even like Schlanger over Hummer. Go Go and Schlanger do their homework and they can make even the smallest races seem exciting.


Go Go and Schlanger really do have credibility. I can see how networks wouldn't give them first play though; they're essentially cycling geeks and the networks want a bit of color and connection to the locals and the countryside. Hummer blew it on several TDFs a few years back when he kept competing in the daily stage winner contest between L/S/Roll as if he was in their league. When he would win a particular day's bet or run a streak it must have been particularly galling to the other three. He gloated a bit too much. 

Kirby and Lloyd are fun but Kirby gets distracted too easily and comments on a lot of extraneous stuff along the roads. His voice goes into soprano as each race nears the end. If it's close you think he sounds like he's going to burst a blood vessel.

MacDonald is good but he can drone on and on and on.........zzzzzzzz.

Rich


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rich Gibson said:


> Go Go and Schlanger really do have credibility. I can see how networks wouldn't give them first play though; they're essentially cycling geeks and the networks want a bit of color and connection to the locals and the countryside. Hummer blew it on several TDFs a few years back when he kept competing in the daily stage winner contest between L/S/Roll as if he was in their league. When he would win a particular day's bet or run a streak it must have been particularly galling to the other three. He gloated a bit too much.
> 
> *Kirby and Lloyd are fun but Kirby gets distracted too easily and comments on a lot of extraneous stuff along the road*s. His voice goes into soprano as each race nears the end. If it's close you think he sounds like he's going to burst a blood vessel.
> 
> ...


Thing for me about the "extraneous" stuff is that well...it is the character of the locales which makes the TdF in France, or the Giro in Italy. And only Kirby seems to go in for knowing about the geography/areas/history the race route goes through. Which for me adds a great deal to the show.

Otherwise watching a cycling tour race becomes pretty damn generic. Listening to commentators make ultimately wrong prognostications, and filling the air-time reading the KMs to go and rider bib numbers. The men's UCI peloton especially, where it is 90% wheelsucking peloton waiting until the last possible second to catch the brake...trying to avoid actually racing or spending any effort.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Backsted called Cioleck from the top of the Poggio at last year's MSR.

Any of the eurosport guys are better than ligget/sherwen. Particularly Kirby/Kelly, guys that acutally seem to understand team tactics.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Marc said:


> Otherwise watching a cycling tour race becomes pretty damn generic. Listening to commentators make ultimately wrong prognostications, and filling the air-time reading the KMs to go and rider bib numbers. The men's UCI peloton especially, where it is 90% wheelsucking peloton waiting until the last possible second to catch the brake...trying to avoid actually racing or spending any effort.


You mean like with Schlanger and Roll at the Dauphine. 

"And here comes XXXX, he's pushing Jungel's time to the limit" Can't count how many times this was said. 

And for one rider, Roll said something like "We'll have to see how he does over these last few kilometers of the course". The guy was like 200 meters from the finish.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rufus said:


> You mean like with Schlanger and Roll at the Dauphine.
> 
> "And here comes XXXX, he's pushing Jungel's time to the limit" Can't count how many times this was said.
> 
> And for one rider, Roll said something like "We'll have to see how he does over these last few kilometers of the course". The guy was like 200 meters from the finish.


Not just Schlanger and Roll...but they too do it.

I hated watching Sky Channel streaming of races. Sky Channel being the Fox Sports branch in Europe...they follow the US model of pre-race show (while shortchanging the race that is going on) with idiot talking heads blowing smoke out their ass. Same as the Tour Tracker coverage often in the USA.

Hearing about the local wine/cuisine or the local landmarks/history the camera crews go to great trouble to frame shots of is what keeps cycling from being just like a deathly boring NASCAR race on a generic oval track. Which is why the towns pay money to host the route...which is why I get ticked when US commentators especially blow it off.


----------

